
Snooty dog owners hijacked NYC park for ‘private’ kennel club - edward
https://nypost.com/2018/04/28/snooty-dog-owners-hijacked-nyc-park-for-private-kennel-club/
======
kevin_b_er
I don't doubt for a second someone or someones is pocketing those fees. The
avarice of the rich should never be underestimated.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Send the clowns to Rikers for a few days or a few months. It should be easy to
figure out the culprit(s). Just "follow the money". How hard would it be to
get Paypal to cooperate? Too late to demand payment in Bitcoin!

------
Fjolsvith
An ultrasonic device would make them clear out.

